
Expanding our global infrastructure with new regions and subsea cables - artsandsci
https://blog.google/topics/google-cloud/expanding-our-global-infrastructure-new-regions-and-subsea-cables/
======
ePhantoMe
Africa has been left out in this great investment. Doesn't google have
confidence with the potential of Africa?

------
ePhantoMe
Very disapointing that with all that investment African has been left out.

